# After 2 years of severe suffering I finally found the cause, please read



## Guest

Hello!

_I was quite active on this board some time ago and I want to help as many fellow sufferers on this board as possible. When I was coming on this board every single day a year ago, if I had read this, I would have been cured much sooner!_

*My story. From the beginning of derealization to the discovery of the cause for it after 2 years of severe suffering.*

My life was fine until summer 2010. I was successful student, I had good social life, never had any major illness in my life. I was 19 at that time. In summer while working during holidays I started experiencing brain fog, fatigue, spaced out feelings and derealization. I had no idea what was happening to me at the time, of course. I also experienced pretty bad vertigo several times also, once I feel off a bike. I was terrified what was happening to me. When 2nd year of college started things got even worse. I couldn't follow and comprehend lectures anymore. Everything was alien to me, as if listening to some completely unknown subject or language instead of stuff that was so simple to me only a year ago, in 1st year.

In desperation I sought out help from psychiatrist. I was prescribed Cymbalta. This drug helped me just a little, making me possible to focus a bit more but only for a while. It was winter in 2011 that time, when my symptoms came back with even bigger strength. I had derealization, severe brain fog, I couldn't focus, I couldn't remember things anymore. I started experiencing time perception problems. When driving with a car from point A to point B it seemed to me that this trip hasn't really happened. It was all blank. My memory was so fuzzy. I also started experiencing weird unexplained low-grade fevers and sore throats. But I didn't pay any attention to these fevers, I was told that it's all in my head and I need to relax.

With all these symptoms lasting I started seeking help with other psychiatrists and also psychologists. In a course of a year (2011) I was prescribed all possible drugs from anti-depressants to anti-psychotics and benzos. I was prescribed Zoloft, Cymbalta, Effexor, Paxil, Wellbutrin, Lexapro, Seroquel, Zyprexa, Invega and so on. All these drugs just relieved my symptoms by certain degree. Cymbalta helped me most. But it didn't help me fully recover.

In 2011, in spring, I had to drop out of college, I was so fatigued, I had very bad brain fog and just couldn't follow lectures and study anymore. I even couldn't drive anymore, and do the simplest things like shopping. When I came into a store, I was disoriented, couldn't focus on anything, all was weird to me. It was as if I'm chronically drunk, poisoned.

In 2012 things started to get even worse. Nothing really helped me, psychiatrists with their drugs, and let alone psychologists. They were asking me questions like »Why are you doing this to yourself?«, »What do you want to prove to yourself or others?«, »Pull yourself together, boy!« »Your peers are living life out there, and you keep looking for some cure, you're totally fine, go out there and live life«, »We're all fatigued but we need to work, that's the life«. I once came crying out of psychologists office, she was so harsh to me. I couldn't explain that I really am ill to nobody, including parents. Nobody believed me. I also bought ALL books on DP and DR. I tried with relaxation, grounding techniques, healthy eating, exercising, visualization, and nothing really helped me alot. Only slightly.
In April 2012, however, I had it enough. Apart from severe derealization, brain fog, disorientation, fatigue, ongoing low-grade fever I also started getting pain in my muscles, muscle tiredness, loss of weight, visual snow, tremor in hand and so on. I started going to every single specialist I could! Till today, I was checked by about 50 specialists, yet ONLY one test came back slightly positive, which could indicate Lyme disease!

I started digging on on my own. I found out that Lyme disease could cause symptoms as I have and also one of tests on Lyme came back slightly positive, yet not enough to be treated. I sent out blood to IGENEX, US, Infectolab, Germany.

*I found out that I'm sick from Lyme disease and Bartonellosis. The latter was causing derealization, depersonalization, brain fog, anxiety, depression, fatigue to me.*

*Short on Lyme disease and Lyme co-infections*
I really really need to emphasize a few things here. Lyme disease is one of the most sneaky diseases that I've ever encountered. CDC says that there are »officially« about 20 000 new infected Americans with Lyme each year in US. But they also say that unofficially there are over 10 times more newly infected people in US each year! *This is 200 000 new infections each year!*
*Please, do research Lyme as much as possible.* There are so many misconceptions out there what people believe. Reality is that you can be infected not only by ticks, but mosquitos, fleas, etc.. There needn't be a bull's eye rash that you're positive. When you have chronic infection, the treatment can be highly challenging. *Standardized tests miss many many infected people. *You need to get an *LLMD(Lyme Literate Medical Doctor) *if you suspect Lyme, have done tests ONLY at IgeneX, lab in California or Infectolab, Germany. Do *Western Blot AND CD57* test, not standard ELISA and IFA which miss so many cases.
Lyme causes so many diseases such as Alzheimer's, dementia, and of course like in my case, Derealization, Brain fog, fatigue, and later also low grade fever and all other things. *Lyme has been documented to cause 300 different diseases*, but of course, BigPharma doesn't want you to know this, they want to treat each disease separately to make money with this. I never had bulls eye rash but I did have many ticks in my life. There are also Lyme co-infections such as Babesia, Bartonella, Ehrlichia which come into consideration.

*Do look at this documentary : Under Our Skin, it's a good documentary on Lyme.*

*There are also 2 fantastic books on Lyme: The Lyme disease Solution and Cure Unknown.*

*Other possible causes of derealization, depersonalization, brain fog that I also checked for:*
There are numerous other possible imbalances in the body that can cause messed up brain. *I really recommend anybody to read a good book on this topic: The UltraMind Solution by Mark Hyman MD.*
Go to your doctor and go get a referral to see different specialists that I've visited. Such problems that I had and of course many of you have can be caused by
Hormonal imbalances
Several nutritional deficiencies, like mineral, vitamin deficiencies
Hidden infections, like Lyme, and many others
Toxicity from toxic foods, air pollutants
Weak digestion
Auto-immune diseases
And so many many more that you can read in *The UltraMind Solution by Mark Hyman MD.*

_Don't get me wrong. There can be a non-organic (psychological) reason for your suffering, which I don't need to list here, because you already know this. I just think that the correct way if you tried with many drugs, which didn't help you, is to rule out any possible organic cause that could be ailing you. This is just my personal experience and experience of other Lyme patients that have gone thru the exact same process I did. We were all »tortured« that we cause this to ourselves and prescribed numerous drugs which didn't help us. It took many many years for many to figure out that there really is something organic that is ailing us. Of course, some people don't have underlying cause, which is ailing them, but it really is of psychological nature. But, allow a chance, that you do have real organic underlying cause which is ailing you, derealizing, depersonalizing you._

I wish you ALL the best in your quest for the reason why are you sick. Keep researching and keep the chin up!

Warm greetings from Slovenia, Europe.


----------



## Midnight

I suspect more and more that I am experiencing this. I was in hospital in Thailand with Dengue fever a few months before I started feeling depersonalized and have recently been getting aches and pains on top of the constant DP.

Is there a cure for Lymes Disease? Surely I don't have to go to Germany just to get tested for it? Why did you not see if there were specialists in your own country?


----------



## Hosscat

Interesting..I did get bit by a tick earlier in the year, and the spot swelled up and itched for well over a month. Think mine might be hormone related though, i'll get to feeling almost well and that stupid monthly cycle hits and sends my back into a rut.


----------



## optimusrhyme

everyone on this site should be tested for lyme disease..... Ive read that 85 percent of people with lyme dont ever remember being bitten by a tick.


----------



## Guest

Crap. I've been looking at these lyme disease posts thinking "Nah, I dont think I have that" But thinking about it now, I used to live in rural areas and would often pull ticks off our horses without gloves. I didn't know they carried any diseases and I was young and just didn't care. I can't remember getting bitten but there was definitely contact with quite a few ticks. I have also encountered and been bitten by fleas A LOT. This could have happened from 4 to 10 years ago if I ever did get lyme. Do they test on the NHS?


----------



## seafoamwinter

Hmmm, can swimming pools carry this disease? I want to research it.


----------



## JayMichael

How do you get tested the correct way. My doctor wont test me because like you said, the average test is just not very accurate. It can actually show up positive when it is negative. How expensive is it to get those tests? Bloodwork at my doctor has to been ordered by someone. I can't just show up somewhere and say test my blood and send it Germany. I know that's not what you did, but what if you don't live in California or near labs you suggested?


----------



## JJ123D

Does regular organic tests catch that disease? I'm pretty sure I don't have it, my DP was consciously induced by a philosophical phase in my life more than a year ago. But I am doing all tests around next week, blood and hormones, saliva... to see if there's something organic affecting or at least increasing my DP.


----------



## Gazzy001

Can a normal blood test show Lyme disease?


----------



## jotteff

About a year ago, I also thought I'd have lyme disease. All people who have some chronic problems and do not know where these problems come from, think at one point that they might have lyme disease, because lyme disease can create all kind of symptoms. There are a lot of doctors who sell expensive lyme-tests. But that's all bullshit.

Lyme disease does not make DP. It's funny how even people who got DP after smoking weed think that they have lyme disease.


----------

